

We got into Start-Up Chile - building a social inbox - nischalshetty
http://www.buffr.com

======
nischalshetty
We are building a social inbox. The way you check your emails on popular web
based email clients, we wish to be your client for all your social networks.
Hope we can build this and build it well.

